

Passing a Worst-Case Scenario Test - zyfo
http://www.kk.org/thetechnium/archives/2011/03/passing_a_worst.php

======
zyfo
_But what about black swan events? Say a 9.0 earthquake and tsunami on the
cost demolishing some old nuclear reactors? Might nuclear radiation be so
severe that it would wipe off life from the planet, or at least fry thousands,
and eliminate its considerable lead in saftey? It is possible, but not
likely._

Which is kind of amusing, if you take out the middle of the paragraph:

 _But what about black swan events? ... It is possible, but not likely._

